# Health Care



## Liz Stott (Apr 15, 2013)

My husband and I have just received our residencia but are unable to register for Health care as we are both below retirement age. We are looking for private medical cover that will incorporate existing medical conditions. Can anyone re direct to us a reasonably priced company, so far the quotes we have received have been really high and still not incorporated our existing conditions (neither of which are life threatening)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Liz Stott said:


> My husband and I have just received our residencia but are unable to register for Health care as we are both below retirement age. We are looking for private medical cover that will incorporate existing medical conditions. Can anyone re direct to us a reasonably priced company, so far the quotes we have received have been really high and still not incorporated our existing conditions (neither of which are life threatening)


:welcome:

how did you register as resident without showing healthcare provision :confused2:

anyhoo.............

have you only recently moved here & were you paying NI in the UK until recently?

if so, get in touch with the DWP in Newcastle - you might qualify for S1s which would give you access to state healthcare for a limited period

as for private cover - companies like ASSSA, Sanitas & others have been recommended here many times - & private care is generally pretty inexpensive

who have you contacted?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> how did you register as resident without showing healthcare provision :confused2:
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Where we live the question about healthcare and income is still not being asked when people apply for residency which simply doesn't surprise me.



incredible - they're getting really tough round these 'ere parts though


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*health problem*

I thought that anyone from the EU whose income was below 100,000 euros per year, now qualifies for free health care? There has been a thread on the forum about it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I thought that anyone from the EU whose income was below 100,000 euros per year, now qualifies for free health care? There has been a thread on the forum about it.


yes, only if they were registered as resident & fiscally resident before April 24th 2012

new arrivals since that date, or those who hadn't got their paperwork sorted out by then don't qualify


----------



## Liz Stott (Apr 15, 2013)

*Healthcare*



xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> how did you register as resident without showing healthcare provision :confused2:
> 
> ...


We have E111 valid for another two years which meant we were able to get Residencia , we were paying NI etc until Decmeber 2012 and had done for over 30 years so will try DWP, we have already contacted Assssa but they will not provide cover for any exisiting conditions and my husband needs daily medication for Epilepsy which is controlled by his prescription.
Thank you for your response


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Liz Stott said:


> We have E111 valid for another two years which meant we were able to get Residencia , we were paying NI etc until Decmeber 2012 and had done for over 30 years so will try DWP, we have already contacted Assssa but they will not provide cover for any exisiting conditions and my husband needs daily medication for Epilepsy which is controlled by his prescription.
> Thank you for your response


the E111 is the EHIC - I'm surprised they accepted that since it's supposed to only be used for emergency holiday cover - but some areas don't quite seem to have got the hang of the 'new rules' yet


yes - you should qualify for S1s - for a max of 2.5 years - it's apparently a complicated calculation as to exactly how long it will last


few private health insurance companies will cover pre-existing conditions - but at least the S1 will give you plenty of time to investigate


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

*Overseas Healthcare Team*

Hi,

Ring this number for the Overseas Healthcare Team and have both your NI Numbers on hand +441912181999

You should both qualify for forms for Spanish Healthcare for a period of time determined from your NI payments as previously stated above, because you have paid NI contributions to the UK within the last 2 years.

Regards
EB


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Everyone is saying private healthcare premiums are really expensive ~ could you please define really expensive.. 
Are we talking 200 Euros a month or nearer to 400 or 500 Euro's ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Goldeneye said:


> Everyone is saying private healthcare premiums are really expensive ~ could you please define really expensive..
> Are we talking 200 Euros a month or nearer to 400 or 500 Euro's ?


Who are these 'everyone'? I would say that premiums are a lot less than in UK.

Certainly members of this forum (normally) state that they are less expensive.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Who are these 'everyone'? I would say that premiums are a lot less than in UK.
> 
> Certainly members of this forum (normally) state that they are less expensive.


Sorry badly worded~ I simply meant that there are a few posts on different threads stating that insurance costs are high. I wanted to get to the nitty gritty of what exactly THAT means rather than take too much time to sift through more so was hoping someone would define fairly expensive with a ball park 'give or take a 100 Euro's or so' answer!
..
Pity you felt the need to comment on my words and criticize rather than contribute a meaningful answer!
Have a lovely day!!


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

I've heard from a couple of people that average private health insurance costs are around 1,000-1,200 Euros but would be good to hear from others if this is the case in CDS and which insurers are most prevalent/best on the east of CDS....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Goldeneye said:


> Sorry badly worded~ I simply meant that there are a few posts on different threads stating that insurance costs are high. I wanted to get to the nitty gritty of what exactly THAT means rather than take too much time to sift through more so was hoping someone would define fairly expensive with a ball park 'give or take a 100 Euro's or so' answer!
> ..
> Pity you felt the need to comment on my words and criticize rather than contribute a meaningful answer!
> Have a lovely day!!


Just to placate you - someone on here regularly posts and has mentioned a price of 100 euros per month for someone in their mid fifties. (It might even have been for a couple.)

A quick search on the forum would give you the answer that you're looking for.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We pay almost 200 euros a month, we are a couple in mid 50's. had this policy for about 3 years and it has increased by about 130 euros per year.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It depends on your state of health. If you have an existing condition, the company might not cover it and then you have a problem.
If they do cover it, then premiums may be very high.


----------

